# Curiousity Wouldn't Kill the Cat



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

I just adopted my three female tabbies (8 years old) today. The ones called Coquette and Lollipop (we think) slunk out of the cat carriers and ran into my bedroom which left Chicklet alone in her cat carrier. I think Chicklet is really Coquette because she's acting traumatized like I imagine an abused cat would. (Coquette was beaten by three boys)

Chicklet and Lollipop are fine figures of kitties. Lollipop has a red blob on her nose and Chicklet is her natural sister. I think Coquette was adopted into the litter, I'm not sure. They've gone to ground and the one I think of as Coquette is currently in my mom's bedroom in her cat carrier with the door open. She hasn't moved other then to blink her eyes. It's been about 6 hours and we haven't seen any of them! 

I'm getting slightly worried. They have water and food out, the litter boxes are available, it's warm but not stifling in the other rooms. Is there anything else I should do to help them?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If you have a spare room that is rarely used put the litter boxes, food,water and kittens in there with some toys. Shut the door and let them acclimate to that room. The entire home is too big and scary for little kitten.


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Thank you Mow Mow*

Coquette/Chicklet has come out of her carrier and gone into my room. She is currently hiding in my closet with her head under a bookcase. She came out last night while everyone was asleep. I have jingle balls out for them and a scratching post in the living room, litter boxes available and food and water. (their home base is the living room which has no doors to close them in, unfortunately)

I tend to think that they were put in a room (all five) with food and water but closed in because of the lady's asthma. They're all scared (which I expected) but no-one's curious at all of the humans. We're tempting them but nothing's happening yet.

I did the blinking eye game with Coquette/Chicklet a little, laid down on the bedroom floor with her and stared at her until she blinked, then I blinked back. She was panting a little but I couldn't reach in to pet her. I talked to her and sat in a chair until she closed her eyes. 

My mom has told me that's a sign that she trusts me, but I hope they'll let me pet them someday. arty


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sure she will  It sounds like you've provided a wonderful home for them!


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

If they've only been with you a few days, its normal to hide from you. Especially if one has a history of abuse, it could take weeks for them to really trust you/their surroundings. If they are used to only living in one room, an entire house may just be too much new stimulation for them right off the bat.

Could you move their litterbox, water/food into your room where they are hiding temporarily? It may just be too scary for them to trek out to the living room to avail themselves of these things as much as they would if they were close by. Once they seem comfortable in your room, hanging out in the open etc., then you can work on moving their stuff back to where you want it.

Some cats need a little extra help getting used to new surroundings and new people, I'm sure they'll come around in a little bit if you take things slowly.


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Thank you Applesparks*

I think we may have started out too fast for them and I might have inadvertently scared the two that have gone missing temporarily. I have the feeling I should be singing "Born Free" to them or something!  Trust me, I never expected them to purr around me from the first minute; it took hours for my Smokey to become accustomed to my voice, however by two weeks later he had bonded with me so much it shocked the lady who came to give him his shots.

I think it will take time for us all to become accustomed to each other. By the way, Coquette/Chicklet is now sitting on the bottom shelf of my bookcase in the closet -at least I can see her now. She's sniffing my mom's hand very slowly - a minor breakthrough. I'm willing to wait! :kittyturn


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

It won't be long before those shy, nervous cats are just a distant memory!


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

applesparks said:


> It won't be long before those shy, nervous cats are just a distant memory!


Oh thank you applesparks. I'm not too worried about it, however I've never dealt with eight year old cats before. My Smokey was three months old at the time and was just turning feral. These cats are house cats and had been fostered for eight months at a farm where the wife had horrific asthma. Coquette had escaped once and was found as the abuse was happening. She was saved by her foster father.

I've only dealt with a kitten who by eight years old was snuggling up to "his people" all the time.


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Water Has Been Drunk!*

Still haven't seen the girls around, however the water has gone down an inch in the bowl. Chicklet/Coquette has stopped panting and I've been going into my bedroom every so often and talking to her. Still no petting but that's alright.

I tried to play with her and she was watching me intently but doing nothing else to show interest.


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*I Never Knew That*

Thanks Smirkittyatback


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Where did Chicklet/Coquette go?*

She's gone from my room although the litter boxes have been used. So that is all three of them missing now. atback One's in the living room I know for sure. Small victories. Last night I played with Chicklet/Coquette slightly in my room. She was still in my closet but showing interest in a stuffed little toy that I had. On Friday, if nothing's happened of great import, my friend is bringing a roomy dog carrier and try to catch them to put them all in the living room together.

I don't think they've been socialized properly; they're fine with each other it's just people they're shy of. I know that they've had a hard life, but I thought they would want human contact a little bit :?: I'm not losing hope, just a little disappointed. :love2


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

How many days has it been since you brought them home?


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*They came on July 4th*



applesparks said:


> How many days has it been since you brought them home?


And it's Wednesday now. My Smokey was exploring his surroundings more and humans a little bit by 48 hours or so. But he was fostered in a home that had his litter in it. The girls have been removed all together from their litter so I understand. I just think they haven't really been allowed to roam around easily. I can only base my opinions on raising Smokey, though. I'm slightly disabled physically, so it's hard for me to move about somewhat.

I've never dealt with an abused cat either. I'm just hoping that patience will win through with them all.


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

I honestly think pulling them out of hiding and forcing them into a doge crate in a more high traffic area like the living room might do more harm than good. If they're staying pretty shy they need soft encouragement, not something that might scare them more. I think the things you have mentioned doing, blinking at them, offering toys, etc. are on the right track. If you're not already, start offering them treats, they don't need to eat it out of your hand if they're not ready, as long as they see you give it to them they'll start to associate you with good things.

Moving into a whole new life is very intimidating! Especially for adults. I'm getting ready to move to a new state and I wish I could just hide in a closet until its all over, lol.


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*That's a last resort*

for me as well. My mom gave Coquette/Chicklet a piece of fish last night, she hasn't eaten it yet. I tried sitting in my room quietly. If we actually need a dog crate I need to move it to my room because it's quiet there.

We tempting them with cat nip though, trying to anyway. nekitty


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Our living room*

is quiet for them apparently. They're still hiding but we don't get many visitors anyway so it is quiet. They apparently come out at night  My mom saw that the litter boxes have been heavily used today.

We suspect that all three are hiding in the living room now. We left tuna out for them and mom saw one of them sitting on the window sill this morning, she talked softly to her and gave her some fish, I don't know if she ate it. But that is my story so far.
:kittyturn


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*We just found out*

That the cats had been taken to an adoption clinic for a day and that's partly why they were traumatized. The boys (Luigi and Buttons) still haven't found homes yet and the pet adoption lady said that they may have to be put down :?: I thought this was a no-kill shelter.

Anyway, we have put the word out through my best friend that if the pet adoption lady can't find homes for the boys, we will take them.

My mom and I were talking and we thought more had gone on than the abuse of Coquette and that was it - They've been truly traumatized (all of them) more than just moving house, I think.

I think the lady they were with for eight months didn't socialize with them (understandable). Five cats are a lot though but we can manage it I hope. :kittyturn


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*No Dog Crate*

Thank goodness. We'll just let them come around on their own :smile: My tenant saw one about to come down the stairs yesterday, the kitty saw her and froze, she spoke quietly to her and the kitty walked away.


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*A Breakthrough*

Coquette came out of hiding to be petted last night. She was in the living room where my mom was making tea. My mom had a phone call and Coquette just wandered up and meowed at her.

She then wandered into mom's room where I was watching tv. When I recovered from the minor heart attack, I petted her and cooed at her. She took some water and tuna and was petted for an hour and a half.

She loved the bathroom for some reason. Still haven't found the other two but that's okay. :love2 I'm immensely surprised that the abused cat was so loving towards people.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad they are coming around.

It ususally takes the older cats 2 days to 2 weeks to feel comfortable especially if "socializing" has been missing from their life.

I had an older cat who took almost a month...he came without any issues but had only one owner....he missed them terribly and needed time to re-adjust to life with other humans..now he is like one of the family...they will come out when they feel safe again.


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Thank you Miss Callie*

I think that it just takes patience (which I have in abundance)


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*A Sighting*

Coquette came out for her nightly petting and Chicklet followed her to the door of my mom's room- didn't come in, just poked her head around the door. She is currently hiding behind the tv in the living room. She answers when I meow at her.


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*She came through the door*

Chicklet came upstairs with Coquette and Coquette got petted while Chicklet just moseyed around the room checking things out. Then my mom got a cup of coffee this morning,and Chicklet watched as Coquette got petted.  nekitty


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, it sounds like she'll be fine in no time. She's starting to get curious and hang around. That's such great news!


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Hi Mow Mow*

I haven't seen Lollipop about at all.I'm not overly worried though. nekitty


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Another Breakthrough*

Coquette was found under my mom's bed this morning. She stayed all night. Then Chicklet was seen in the kitchen at five this morning, she's not friendly yet. Lollipop was in the living room and took off when my mom called to her.


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Two Down, One to go!*

Well, on Saturday it happened. Chicklet came out to be petted. :kittyturnI was the first one she let pet her. :love2 Then on Saturday night, Chicklet meowed all night long and kept both my mom and I up all night :!: We had to work on Sunday on little sleep. We forgive her though! 

Coquette is coming into her new name Ruby, loves to be petted but doesn't like to be picked up yet. Chicklet head butted Ruby and Ruby runs every time she sees her (although she's beginning to hold her ground a little), so we nicknamed Chicklet Laila as in Laila Ali. She's a bit of a scrapper, likes to lick people and nibbles on toes and fingers a little, although she hasn't nibbled me.

Lollipop just came up the stairs. She startles easily so it's taking longer with her, but we can wait. :catmilk


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Success!*

On Wednesday, I went out with friends. When I got back, Coquette (now known as Ruby) and Chicklet (now known as Leila) were at the upstairs window, waiting.

Lollipop was in the living room and came out to be petted Wednesday night. She has allowed my mom to pick her up as has Leila. Lollipop is still shy, Leila is a scrapper but they're both sweet. Ruby runs every time she sees one of the "twins" as they are known.

Leila has a stronger face, but I still get confused every once in a while between Leila and Lollipop. There has been some hissing from Ruby to Leila but not too much.

We found out that each cat had their own room in their previous life and didn't go into each other's rooms too much. 

We got them cat beds but Ruby sleeps under my mom's bed, Leila sleeps on the table in the dining room (we don't use it) and Lollipop sleeps near the phone in my mom's office. Go figure! :?:


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, three new cats at once. I totally applaud you. I got my two, one at a time. I'm surprised they're letting you pick them up. It took literally months before my boy Cap'n Jack let me do that. Right now at the 9 month mark, he's still skittish.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

yeah-great job! my annie hates to be picked up but will jump to my shoulders, head butts and actually gets downright annoying in her quest for affection! fancy allows being picked up for short periods and does the nose thing to your hand for pets. Beebs just plopps next to you and has certain vocalizations for pets. sometimes it's a trap and she's all teeth and claws! she hates being picked up!


----------

